# How often should i wax.



## Guest (Jan 20, 2008)

what model and year is it?


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2008)

its a Ride Control and its either an 06 or an 07. Not really sure about the year


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2008)

ya the board has been through some good times but i am getting a new board for next season


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2008)

Wow. I get the whitish edges after one day of riding. Is something wrong or am I supposed to wax after every day of riding. This could get expensive. I am using swix all temp wax on a forum 04/05 bjorn leines.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2008)

well not always the case, my board does that as well, but its got afew years on it some damages, like if your base has "bumps" in where it has been damaged the was will rub off quicker there. he said that assuming dirty's board is new and wotn' have that.

bit it that case a good wax will last you longer than one day, so just cheak the thickness of you wax in an area that is flat and straight with the edge


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2008)

can some1 tell me the easist way to wax, and what tools you need.
I want to learn how to wax my board, instead of having to pay someone else to do it for me


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

Dirtyeggroll said:


> can some1 tell me the easist way to wax, and what tools you need.
> I want to learn how to wax my board, instead of having to pay someone else to do it for me


http://www.snowboardingforum.com/general-board-talk/1249-gen-maintenance-tips.html

Sift through that thread, Snowolf posted up a how-to vid on how to wax your snowboard.


----------

